# ps4 9.00 jailbreak no longer possible



## jrme421 (Dec 27, 2021)

so i always had the 5.05 jailbreak until 3 days ago, i updated to 9.00 using modded warfare tuto on youtube,
for the first couple of days it worked then now when i go to internet explorer on the ps4 or the user guide page, it says right away "cannot connect to the server" WV-33989-1
i used and still do 165.227.83.145 and 192.241.221.79 for dns setting  but still not working, 
there was a oe time yesterday out of the hundreds of try it went through. so i thought it had to do with well servers, but after alomost 2 days now, i dont see people posting on forums so im starting to think it is coming from  my end. i couldnt find any help on google so far

if anybody has ideas please let me know


----------



## Artifesto (Dec 27, 2021)

jrme421 said:


> so i always had the 5.05 jailbreak until 3 days ago, i updated to 9.00 using modded warfare tuto on youtube,
> for the first couple of days it worked then now when i go to internet explorer on the ps4 or the user guide page, it says right away "cannot connect to the server" WV-33989-1
> i used and still do 165.227.83.145 and 192.241.221.79 for dns setting  but still not working,
> there was a oe time yesterday out of the hundreds of try it went through. so i thought it had to do with well servers, but after alomost 2 days now, i dont see people posting on forums so im starting to think it is coming from  my end. i couldnt find any help on google so far
> ...


what host are you trying to connect to for the JB? Doesn't sound like you're using anything that's cached offline automatically. Karo218 host is down afaik but should be useable if you have it cached. Otherwise there is still Al Azif's host,

https://cthugha.exploit.menu/


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 27, 2021)

jrme421 said:


> so i always had the 5.05 jailbreak until 3 days ago, i updated to 9.00 using modded warfare tuto on youtube,
> for the first couple of days it worked then now when i go to internet explorer on the ps4 or the user guide page, it says right away "cannot connect to the server" WV-33989-1
> i used and still do 165.227.83.145 and 192.241.221.79 for dns setting  but still not working,
> there was a oe time yesterday out of the hundreds of try it went through. so i thought it had to do with well servers, but after alomost 2 days now, i dont see people posting on forums so im starting to think it is coming from  my end. i couldnt find any help on google so far
> ...


Try using another host through the browser


----------



## Stinkytree7 (Dec 27, 2021)

anyone know why i cant play 9.0 games  on 9.0 jailbreak ?


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 27, 2021)

Stinkytree7 said:


> anyone know why i cant play 9.0 games  on 9.0 jailbreak ?



Are you doing the exploit and the exploit is succeeding? That's not really possible if the exploit is working.

Why not give some details because what you said makes no sense.


----------



## Stinkytree7 (Dec 27, 2021)

the 9.0 jailbreak does suceed, and loads goldhen, i then try to boot up and says i cannot use the content. ill upload a video, 1 sec


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 27, 2021)

What game, is it a fake pkg or legit bought game? Is it all games or just one? etc... A video is not really necessary. I'm not saying you're lying, but I'm just trying to figure out why and is it one game or all games.

I had that happen at one time where I ran GoldHen but my games remained locked and couldn't use them. You might have to reboot and do the usb exploit again then retry GoldHen. I'm not on 9.0 so I'm just giving my best understanding of it.


----------



## Stinkytree7 (Dec 27, 2021)

my other games work except my 9.00 ones


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 27, 2021)

Stinkytree7 said:


> my other games work except my 9.00 ones



After the JB, when you finally get to the homescreen, if the lock icon is still there under the titles, just tap R1, to ''refresh'' them again, hopefully the locks will go away


----------



## Stinkytree7 (Dec 27, 2021)

i did that same issue


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 27, 2021)

Artifesto said:


> what host are you trying to connect to for the JB? Doesn't sound like you're using anything that's cached offline automatically. Karo218 host is down afaik but should be useable if you have it cached. Otherwise there is still Al Azif's host,
> 
> https://cthugha.exploit.menu/


Thats exactly what im using now ever since Karo's went down.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 27, 2021)

Stinkytree7 said:


> i did that same issue


The only thing i know of that will prevent you to even launch a game is where the game install is corrupt, or you may have HDD issues, I could be wrong however


----------



## jrme421 (Dec 27, 2021)

Artifesto said:


> what host are you trying to connect to for the JB? Doesn't sound like you're using anything that's cached offline automatically. Karo218 host is down afaik but should be useable if you have it cached. Otherwise there is still Al Azif's host,
> 
> https://cthugha.exploit.menu/


i tried Al Azif and kiro. but even if i want to try another beside kiro, as i mentioned, the internet browser gives me that error. for now i have temp solution that ill leave there for anyone who get the same issue. 
1 use the basic internet connection setting without adding dns addresses
2. run the hack with Al Azif.
3. once the hack is loaded go back to internet setting and put back the dns addresses otherwise your games and ps4 will upload on their own
4, optional, go into notification delete all downloaded updates, between teh time you remove the dns addresses to launch the hack and the time you put it back , your ps4 will most likely very quickly start to download some game updates


----------



## Stinkytree7 (Dec 28, 2021)

does anyone else have this issue booting 9.00 fw requiring games ?


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 28, 2021)

jrme421 said:


> so i always had the 5.05 jailbreak until 3 days ago, i updated to 9.00 using modded warfare tuto on youtube,
> for the first couple of days it worked then now when i go to internet explorer on the ps4 or the user guide page, it says right away "cannot connect to the server" WV-33989-1
> i used and still do 165.227.83.145 and 192.241.221.79 for dns setting  but still not working,
> there was a oe time yesterday out of the hundreds of try it went through. so i thought it had to do with well servers, but after alomost 2 days now, i dont see people posting on forums so im starting to think it is coming from  my end. i couldnt find any help on google so far
> ...


why should you update when you have a 5.05


----------



## koffieleut (Jan 2, 2022)

jrme421 said:


> i tried Al Azif and kiro. but even if i want to try another beside kiro, as i mentioned, the internet browser gives me that error. for now i have temp solution that ill leave there for anyone who get the same issue.
> 1 use the basic internet connection setting without adding dns addresses
> 2. run the hack with Al Azif.
> 3. once the hack is loaded go back to internet setting and put back the dns addresses otherwise your games and ps4 will upload on their own
> 4, optional, go into notification delete all downloaded updates, between teh time you remove the dns addresses to launch the hack and the time you put it back , your ps4 will most likely very quickly start to download some game updates


Tried it for 2 hours last Thursday and getting the same error as most. I've put my phone in tethering mode and used my mobile network to get to the page.
I think my ISP blocks this IP.

After that, I cached the site and disconnected my PS4. Works every time.


----------



## matamux (Jan 3, 2022)

Stinkytree7 said:


> my other games work except my 9.00 ones



seems like all your games have the lock on them, not just 9.00 ones. also why did you get a download notification when you started Crash Bandicoot? that's not normal behavior.


----------



## khushal (Jan 11, 2022)

KuntilanakMerah said:


> why should you update when you have a 5.05


i have 5.05 and i thought i jump 9.00 becouse my ps4 jailbreack  5.05  shut down (kernel panic) problam


----------



## eemcm2 (Jan 11, 2022)

A quick solution that I can think of is to install the FW9.00 update from a pendrive in the recovery menu (the 480 Mb file) this will restore the system files that you may have corrupted and will not erase anything from the console.  You can download the update file from here:
http://dus01.ps4.update.playstation...0399f236177e332843e2754/PS4UPDATE.PUP?dest=us


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jan 12, 2022)

khushal said:


> i have 5.05 and i thought i jump 9.00 becouse my ps4 jailbreack  5.05  shut down (kernel panic) problam


upgrade your hard drive into ssd you'll never experienced kp


----------



## Idris0 (Jan 14, 2022)

jrme421 said:


> so i always had the 5.05 jailbreak until 3 days ago, i updated to 9.00 using modded warfare tuto on youtube,
> for the first couple of days it worked then now when i go to internet explorer on the ps4 or the user guide page, it says right away "cannot connect to the server" WV-33989-1
> i used and still do 165.227.83.145 and 192.241.221.79 for dns setting  but still not working,
> there was a oe time yesterday out of the hundreds of try it went through. so i thought it had to do with well servers, but after alomost 2 days now, i dont see people posting on forums so im starting to think it is coming from  my end. i couldnt find any help on google so far
> ...


Bro i been also facing it just change the DNS to the one you have posted here and don't go to the browser go to user  guide info in setting and click on it you will be redirected to a jailbreak host and you do it there


----------



## Gipaz (Jan 14, 2022)

Stinkytree7 said:


> does anyone else have this issue booting 9.00 fw requiring games ?


I have the same isuey


----------



## Gipaz (Jan 14, 2022)

Stinkytree7 said:


> does anyone else have this issue booting 9.00 fw requiring games ?


I have the same isuey


Stinkytree7 said:


> anyone know why i cant play 9.0 games  on 9.0 jailbreak ?


I have the same issue


----------



## White_Raven_X (Apr 16, 2022)

Stinkytree7 said:


> anyone know why i cant play 9.0 games  on 9.0 jailbreak ?


Some games have issues with some update files when trying to play on 9.00 .... find a lower update file version and re-install and should work on 9.00


----------



## jrme421 (Apr 29, 2022)

for the record and solution, i just used the regualr dns, and it works again, but be carefull, i already activated in hen the opton that stops any firmware download and goes to the download pages removindt the download warning to be safe. once goldhen is launched i turn off the internet again


----------

